# Hippeastrum



## John M (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a few dozen Hippeastrum that bloom regularly for me each year. I enjoy them a great deal though the winter months and into spring. Here are a couple nice ones. One is called 'Picotee', which I've had for over 20 years. The pure white one is called 'Christmas Gift'. It is new to my collection. I was very impressed when it bloomed with those HUGE flowers!


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2017)

Gorgeous flowers John. It's a bit early for our sisters and the sisters
aren't quite so fancy. Are these hollow or solid stem? Any fragrance?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2017)

That is my very favorite one, John!


----------



## John M (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you both. Angela, they are true Hippeastrum......hollow-stemmed. No fragrance that I can detect. That would be really nice; but, I still enjoy them a great deal, even without a fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 22, 2017)

I love these Amaryllis! 
Used to have a few, but they lost competition for space to Paphiopedilum. lol

It must be quite the sight to see a few dozen of them in bloom!


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2017)

Happy, if the stem is hollow, it's an Hippeastrum. Amaryllis have a solid stem among other different characteristics.

John, all you get with Hipps if they have a fragrance is
a yellow nose. ;>)


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2017)

I have some big red ones which I love, but these whites are beautiful


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 23, 2017)

abax said:


> Happy, if the stem is hollow, it's an Hippeastrum. Amaryllis have a solid stem among other different characteristics.
> 
> John, all you get with Hipps if they have a fragrance is
> a yellow nose. ;>)



I'm just calling them by their common trade name.
Amaryllis.


----------



## Don I (Feb 24, 2017)

You learn something everyday. I never new about the stem thing. I like the red outline. When I was young and my mother used to grow them I thought that they were orchids.
Don


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 26, 2017)

That 'Picotee' is quite stunning!


----------

